# Oracle Dosing



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

I realised today that my instructions included a picture of a single basket and a double basket.

Having researched the machine and read reviews as well as looking at PDF instructions that this is a relatively new thing. As previously only a double was supplied?

Anyway, I tried it out. The double basket doses 21g and the single doses 11g (both tamp dependant within a gram) It makes sense that a single basket works going by how the mechanics operate and the basket being more cone shaped but I had heard it couldn't work with them.

after reading a lot lot of reviews, the dosing seemed to be a real negative for most people, maybe this alleviates some of that?. Just thought I would share.

If this is common knowledge then please excuse me!


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Interesting. I assume you just select single or double shot dose on the Oracle to get the right dose for whichever basket you choose?

Not many people use single baskets as they tend to be difficult to get a good extraction from. Or at least more difficult than using a double. I've never used the one that came with my machine. If you only want a single shot, then just split the pour into two.


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

Yes that's right, just select the 1 or 2 cup button. Set for time or volume as far as I can gather, not played with that bit yet.

im thinking I might use it for when SWMBO wants a coffee as she likes it quite weak. With the oracle dosing at 21g it seems a bit much for her.


----------

